
Show HN: I built a successful product using microdata - mikerubini
https://blog.rubini.solutions/microdata/
======
mikerubini
Hi all,

Founder here.

I just wrote this informative blog post on how I built a product by
researching microdata on my target market.

By scouring the web and collecting microdata, you can use clues left by your
competitors’ customers to build your product around their weaknesses.

Their weaknesses become your UVP.

Hope you like it!

~~~
brudgers
The product launch a few days ago made an interesting "Show HN." Because there
is nothing to "play with or try out" blog posts are not really in the spirit
of "Show HN." Even when the author is posting, blog posts or articles are more
suited as regular submissions.

~~~
mikerubini
Cool! Will publish there next time. Thanks for the feedback! =)

